# Cutting Sierra Style Bangs tutorial



## Suuske747

Hello all, 
I've been receiving so many positive responses to "Sierra's Style" and requests for video's on how to do it....
Vids on that is a problem at the moment for several reasons....
But I was able to creat a short 3 window tutorial on how I cut her bangs....
I tried to make it really visual, I am not an artist but it should get the idea across.....
If you want me to send it to you so you can enlarge the pictures for detail close ups, send me a pm with your mail address and I'll e-mail it to you....
I really do hope it makes sense.....


----------



## Guest

Suzanne...You are awesome!!! THANKS!!!:whoo:

BTW..We have a new member who joined today from the Netherlands, (Introduce Yourself thread) named Ans. Also several people from Germany!! Everyones photos are awesome.


----------



## pjewel

I just love Sierra's look. I'd love to give it a try with Milo. Right now he's looking might scruffy with the original cut hair growing back wildly. It looks a little like Edward Scissorhands got to him in a moment of madness.


----------



## Lina

Suzanne thanks so much for this tutorial!!!


----------



## Thumper

Suzanne,

You ROCK! :whoo: I love Sierra's look, it is natural and functional and chic'. heh. I feel like I'm a judge on Project Runway! 

Did I tell you that Gucci is getting a natural "Sierra" look with some front breakage from her topknot? Of course, it doesn't look as good as Sierra's, but she's got a few front spikes going on...I'm diggin it.

Kara


----------



## Paige

Suzanne, I do the same with my boys. Although, I only cut the small section in the front, between the eyes. It holds the rest of the hair back.


----------



## JanB

Thanks so much!! My DD was just telling me yesterday to cut Tessa's bangs. She hates topknots and so does Tessa


----------



## pjewel

Paige,

I can see it. Maybe I can start with that. I love the look and I really want to see Milo's eyes (and let him see the world without hair blocking his view).


----------



## Suuske747

Paige, yes exactly!!
It hold the rest back!

I simply do the rest as well as I tend to keep Sierra's face slightly trimmed for a more streamlined look....which I prefer than the full length in the face...

But yes the concept is the same  Those eyes are irresistable


----------



## Paige

My three each have a different coat and the facial hair grows alittle different on each of them, so you might have to adjust alittle for your hav. Nigel's hair between his eyes grows straight out:frusty:, so I have to cut more on him.


----------



## Guest

Suzanne,

Gabriel doesn't have the same texture of hair that Sierra has..it's more frizzy.

I had a really hard time deciding whether or not to cut his bangs, as I do like the natural look that alot of members dogs have. But then again, I thought it must be really hard for him to see the world with all that hair in his eyes (not to mention that we communicate alot through the eyes). Oh, well..it can always grow back!!

It would be great to see before and after photos of those who cut their Hav's bangs "Sierra" style...Here is Gabriel..(I think he looks better!)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Jan D

I love it when you can see their eyes!


----------



## Guest

Jan..

Those eyes inflict MHS on ya!


----------



## Suuske747

Yes that is very true, our hav's fur can be very different!!

So please be patient and careful, even I only cut little bits a time...and mind you Sierra's turning 2 on the 14th, I've had quite some practise now, my first time didn't look anything like it does now!!!
this is 2 years of trial and error and several ound: asymmetrical bangs ound:

Wow! did you actually cut Gabriel's bang with my tutorial in the back of your mind!?
:whoo:
It looks absolutely gorgeous!!! I do love to see those eyes!! Makes hearts melt!!!


----------



## Guest

Suzanne,

I 'tried" to explain Sierra's cut to my groomer (I was too chicken to try it myself, especially since his texture is different).

She also cut Sophie's bangs...her ears and under her chin. She did all this with the intent of growing it out to shape it. Sophie has white hair at the back of her chin..and it looks a bit odd when it's growing out, as the rest of her is black.

Here is a before and after of Sophie (she has Maltese/fine type of hair)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## pjewel

Diane,

They're both adorable. I really do like the cut bangs now that I'm getting used to it. You can see those wonderful soulful eyes and it must be so much better for them. I'm close . . . very close.


----------



## SMARTY

I want the look but just do not have the nerve to do it, yet. thanks for the instructions.


----------



## JanB

Suzanne, i did it!!! I followed your instructions and cut Tessa's bangs today and love it. She's still a puppy of course so there wasn't a lot to cut, lol! Although they may be a little shorter on one side than another not bad for my first effort  I can see her eyes now. I'm a bad forum member though and didn't take pics. I love the shorter hair around the face. Thank you.

Diane, your dogs are adorable! I love Gabriel's new look! Sophie looks like a puppy again


----------



## Guest

Jan.....WHAT, no pictures!!! How can you torture us like that??? Can't you take just one??? :hailLEASEEEEEEZ?

I think Sophie looks like more like a puppy now, as she has such a little impish face..


----------



## pjewel

JanB said:


> Suzanne, i did it!!! I followed your instructions and cut Tessa's bangs today and love it. She's still a puppy of course so there wasn't a lot to cut, lol! Although they may be a little shorter on one side than another not bad for my first effort  I can see her eyes now. I'm a bad forum member though and didn't take pics. I love the shorter hair around the face. Thank you.
> 
> Diane, your dogs are adorable! I love Gabriel's new look! Sophie looks like a puppy again


Jan,

Unacceptable. Now go get that camera and feed us photos.


----------



## JanB

Um...hanging head in shame. I feel properly chastised so I just took this pic.

Sorry, it's too late to take a 'before' shot but her hair was hanging down to her nose, eyes totally obscured. The cut's not perfect, as you can see one eyebrow is shorter than the other. It gives me something to work on  But I love seeing her eyes without fighting the topknot.

P.S. I see I need to clip some of that hair on her nose too (I only clipped hair on top of her head) but maybe it will just grow longer so will fall to the side naturally. You know, with her hair clipped, she kind of looks like my avatar again!


----------



## Guest

Jan..

You did a GREAT job!!!! Tessa looks soooo adorable!!!! I LOVE those eyes!! :whoo::clap2::tea:

BTW..I would leave the hair on her nose to grow longer and fall to the sides, as once you start to cut it, it will just come poking back up...Ya think?


----------



## JanB

Thanks Diane!  Yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking too about the hair on her nose so I'll leave it alone for now.


----------



## Guest

Jan..

Maybe you can paste her nose hair down with some mustache wax ound:


----------



## JanB

Don't laugh, I've been so determined to see eyes that I have tried hair gel, hairspray (sprayed on my hand first of course), and that hair gluey stuff.."texturizing taffy", "molding putty", whatever it's called, the crap that makes hair spike up, so I figured it would work to make it lie down. Nope! The only thing it did was make gooey spikes ound:


----------



## pjewel

Jan,

She looks adorable. I love it. And I would trim the hair on her nose, just both sides where it's edging toward her eyes. I do that on Milo and it works well. Good job. Now I have to see how daring I get with my scruffy puppy.


----------



## luv3havs

Jan,
I love that look!
Must try it on Chico.


----------



## Suuske747

Jan!!!!


















Look at those beautiful eyes!! I think you did excellent!! We are sooo proud of you!










I would leave the bits on the nose....the shorter the more they will stand up is my experience....... Sierra actually has "rhino" as a nickname lately....she has always a curved spike at the tip of her nose just like a rhino hahahaha!!
Have you tried to blowdry it in place and then put a drop of hairspray on your finger and put the hairspray at the root of those spikes (because that's the spot that makes it go up), and let it dry while you hold them down...It will take a few days, but after a while the hair will bend down automatically and easier....


----------



## JanB

You guys are too, too kind  I have a long way to go...

Suzanne, when I blow her hair dry it makes it even fluffier around her face so I prefer to let her face hair air dry. But I'll retry the hairspray...thanks!


----------



## EstrellaVila

I want to try this cut on my Carmen, but am kinda scared. What if it doesn't hold the other hair back and I have to wait for it to grow out into top knot length again? Does anyone know how I can be sure before I try it?


----------



## pjewel

I believe when that front hair is cut as you saw it in the tutorial, the hair behind it has to stay back. I know it did with Milo. The groomer just did it again.


----------



## Moko

Jan D said:


> I love it when you can see their eyes!


If the bangs are left long (in front of their eyes), can they still see well? :frusty:

There are times when I'm thinking that Molly can't POSSIBLY be seeing clearly, and then she'll take off after a tiny bird that's all the way at the back of our yard! Or, in the dark of night, if I have her outside , she can see people walking towards us a block away, even before I see them!

Is there anything written on the topic that anyone knows of? I'm really curious, and will definitely trim her bangs if there's any chance it could be hampering her!

Thanks! Maureen and Molly


----------



## Squirt

Squirt is going to the groomer today and I am hoping for Sierra style bangs.


----------



## pjewel

Moko said:


> If the bangs are left long (in front of their eyes), can they still see well? :frusty:
> 
> There are times when I'm thinking that Molly can't POSSIBLY be seeing clearly, and then she'll take off after a tiny bird that's all the way at the back of our yard! Or, in the dark of night, if I have her outside , she can see people walking towards us a block away, even before I see them!
> 
> Is there anything written on the topic that anyone knows of? I'm really curious, and will definitely trim her bangs if there's any chance it could be hampering her!
> 
> Thanks! Maureen and Molly


I've always been told they can see just fine with the bangs as they are. The reason I wanted something done was Milo kept tearing and I thought it had to be making him miserable (I know it made me pretty miserable). Based upon what I've read, they have hair like that to (originally) protect their eyes from the tropical sun in their native Havana.

Don't forget, you can always keep Molly in a topknot if you want to try it to see if there's a difference for her. They're all adorable, with or without hairy eyes. ound:


----------



## Suuske747

Did you show the groomer the pictures?

Good luck, we're thinking of Squirt and please do show the result!

*paws*


----------



## Squirt

OMG another grooming horror story. When I dropped Squirt off I explained I wanted the bangs cut and explained how (I didn't show pictures), asked not to trim legs or feet on the top, just the pads, and not to use the clipper on the butt area, use scissors only. I have told them three times now we were growing her hair out (it was about 2 1/2 inches long), but did not say it again today.

They gave her a puppy cut!!!! Her hair is now about 1/2 inch long all over except the very top of her head and her ears. They cut her beard (it is a little longer than 1/2 inch) , her mustache, her eyebrows, everywhere. They left her tail alone. The bangs are cut straight across and look like they were just chopped off. 

I am just sick. Squirt senses I am upset and not happy. She just lays there on the floor and looks at me.

She will never ever go to that groomer again. In fact I will never leave her at a groomer where I can't sit and watch and make sure they are doing what I want. I want to cry.

It is just hair, and it will grow back.


----------



## Suuske747

Oh nooooo!!!Peggy.....
Oh not again!!! 
Is it really that bad?!
I would feel exactly the same...it's just hair, but still I'd be devastated.....that's why I do it myself....than at least I can only blame myself 
I hope you gave the lady a piece of your thoughts!!! And demanded a discount for messing it up and not listening to instructions given!!!!
But next time Peggy....do take pictures of examples...I remember we had a long thread on taking pictures of hav-styles you like to the groomer if you are a bit insecure to try it yourself.....
Do you have before and after picture? I am not familiar with inches...so it's hard to imagine what Squirt looks like now....
I wish you strength....don't beat yourself up about it....some, well most groomers simply do not LISTEN!!! and are just so scissor-happy and cut till they drop...and always the same style.....so all dogs look the same.....
Until it grows back again, at least the brushing won't be that much of an issue...try to look on the bright side....I know it's easier said than done...I'd cry my eyeballs out.......


----------



## Moko

Peg,

The same thing happened with Molly! That's why I'm determined to do what I can to keep her clean and trimmed myself!

But hearing your description brought back the sinking, disappointed feeling I had when the groomer brought her out...and she looked NOTHING like I had described to the groomer!

Someone else said that some groomers just take the easy way out...I agree, though I know there have to be great ones out there!

Poor Squirt, and YOU. These fuzz-balls are cute no matter what, but it just seems to take so long for it to grow again.

Looking on the bright side, though, you can hug her closer until her hair comes back! I feel so awful for you!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Suuske747

*More Sierra Style grooming *

Testing


----------



## mintchip

A great job! Do you do house calls?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Perfect timing to bump this up. I was just looking at Cody & Tess today, thinking I'd like to try and trim their bangs myself.....and then, just like majic, instructions for Sierra Style Grooming! Thanks Susanne! I keep showing Tess Sierra's picture, promising her that her hair will grow out to look like that one day too...


----------



## Suuske747

mintchip said:


> A great job! Do you do house calls?


haha! If you'd pay my flight, I'd even groom 2 hav's for free! hahaha!!ound:


----------



## Poornima

Susanne, once again you have done a great job. Sierra looks fabulous.


----------



## Suuske747

:whoo: All pictures are inserted now  
I hope they will be useful for whoever is interested in it, as said, pm me with your e-mail adres and I will mail the documents to you!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - this is just fantastic - you do a beautiful job. I may use it for my Maltese with a poodle coat. ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*hair cut causing eye tearing*

I cut the bangs of my dogs and also near the corners of their eyes because they don't have top knots now. But the problem is that the hair is bugging them in their eyes. I wish I hadn't cut it...but now they have to live with it until it grows out. Any suggestions?

Linda
Riki and Daisy


----------



## Julie

Someone told me Linda on another list,to use a tiny bit of vaseline to try to smooth the hair close to the eye. I did this when Quince was a puppy. It helped quite abit.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*vaseline, just like elvis*

hey, my dogs will be elvis cool with slicked back hair. They ain't nothing but hav dogs!
Linda
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## irnfit

My groomer was really very good. Except the time I had to have him shaved due to matting, the puppy cut she gave him was excellent. They do a lot of small dogs there. I just prefer to keep them long at this point, so I do it myself. I have also started to do them a day apart, so I can take my time with each of them, blow drying and brushing. Doing both of them on the same day would be a two hour project. Now it doesn't seem like such a chore.


----------



## luchetel

*Im DONE with this groomer*

I went, with intrepidation to my groomer to do my 2 Havanese furbabies-
I came back with 1 mutt and 1 malteese.

She just doesn't get it- she does no understand what a havanese looks like -even with pictures!

The only consolation, obviously, is that hair grows back.:frusty:
And if I wasn't having so many other issues in my life, I'd be even more upset.
I would love a video on how to cut a Havanese to look like a Havanese- And Havanese with a shorter look- not for show.

I love the pictures of the Sierra Style Bangs! but would need a video to give to a groomer! And then for the rest of the body!
It is sooooo frustrating!
Lynn


----------



## Suuske747

oh Lynn! I am sooo sorry, I just saw your mail, and sent it to you, obviously too late....
I am sooooo sorry..... 


It will grow back..... eventually....


----------



## juliav

Suzanne,

You are amazing and your instructions are great, but I still have two left hands and just wouldn't dare to try. You really should consider making a video. :biggrin1:


----------



## mln4774

Suzanne,
Just wanted to say thank you for the tutorial & pictures. I've only had Parker groomed once--everything was ok except for his face. They gave him a "shelf" above his eyes. He looked like a very stange shih-tzu. I'm taking him to a different groomer tomorrow & have printed your tutorial & pictures. Hopefully he'll come out looking as gorgeous as your hav!!


----------



## luchetel

Suzanne- I am looking for your post to me- I may be able to "fix" what my groomer did- at least with Jackson. Do you have a full picture of Sierra? I love the avitar, but it is small- I would love to see how you did the rest of her body- She is sooo cute.
By the way- where do you do your scissor magic with Sierra? And what type of scissor do you use?
Thanks.
Lynn


----------



## Suuske747

luchetel said:


> Suzanne- I am looking for your post to me- I may be able to "fix" what my groomer did- at least with Jackson. Do you have a full picture of Sierra? I love the avitar, but it is small- I would love to see how you did the rest of her body- She is sooo cute.
> By the way- where do you do your scissor magic with Sierra? And what type of scissor do you use?
> Thanks.
> Lynn


Hello Lynn,
Of course I have full pictures of Sierra  what would you want? side, front, back?

Sierra is on top of my ironing board  perfect height and she can't go anywhere! hahaha

What type of scissors? No name thin long scissors, really sharp blades though.... Sorry that I am no help with that....

let me know what you'd like, and I'll mail it to you!

take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## Suuske747

*Freedom!*

Testing


----------



## Leslie

Oh, Suzanne, you've done it again! Sierra looks beautiful! It also appears she feels pretty good about her new 'do, too


----------



## Lina

Suzanne, love Sierra's new hair cut! And her RLH pictures too!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Perfection...again. Your tutorial rocks!


----------



## noa and me

How cute! Are those layering scissors that you use, or is it all in how you cut it?


----------



## Suuske747

noa and me said:


> How cute! Are those layering scissors that you use, or is it all in how you cut it?


Thank you guys  Yes Sierra had an instense RLH after we were done *grins*

No, they are not layering scissors, it's in how I cut it, I cut vertical, as if I am sculpting how I want it to look...Automatically you get a layering effect..


----------



## Judy A

Suzanne....I love all the pictures but I still don't get it! I need a video!!! I really need help with the head and legs. So, that's your next challenge.....someone to video you while you trim Sierra!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Suzanne, You do a great job on the beautiful Sierra, Thank you so much for keeping us up dated and bumping this up again. I'm working on my nerve to start clipping.


----------



## Suuske747

Judy A said:


> Suzanne....I love all the pictures but I still don't get it! I need a video!!! I really need help with the head and legs. So, that's your next challenge.....someone to video you while you trim Sierra!!!


Hi Judy, 
If you can get me a hav that stands still, one that doesn't need a treat (a treat the size of an ant, just for the psychological effect) every 5 seconds, one that I do not need to take in a headlock to trim the beard.....one that doesn't growl when I want to replace her....
Then I would love to make a video if that would help others...

With Sierra, I'm too embarrassed to put that on video......she's really difficult....

However, if it's just the legs part.....I might reconsider when I do that the next time...which might be in another 8 weeks or so......


----------



## Judy A

I think showing the difficulty would let the rest of us know we aren't the only ones who struggle when trying to groom!!! LOL! Izzy is pretty good, actually, very good. Doc, on the other hand, has a different agenda than I do. He lays down and refuses to stand up! I just don't understand the cutting technique....I'm very visual!


----------



## Suuske747

Judy A said:


> I think showing the difficulty would let the rest of us know we aren't the only ones who struggle when trying to groom!!! LOL! Izzy is pretty good, actually, very good. Doc, on the other hand, has a different agenda than I do. He lays down and refuses to stand up! I just don't understand the cutting technique....I'm very visual!


*grins*
So it might actually be encouraging









All I can predict is laughters at my expense at my non-pro handling and stubborn dramaqueen on the table....








Sierra doesn't want to stand either, she constantly sits down......and when I do her face she turns her head....when I do the beard I have to be careful not to cut her tongue as she wants to lick the scissors....

I'll have a go at it the next time I trim her....I'll tell Eric to zoom in on the cutting aspect, I'll edit out all the





























And then I'll see if it can be put together into a useful vid......


----------



## Judy A

LOL, you are funny!! I say GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## luchetel

Hi Suzanne!
I can't believe how time flies! It was time for Parker and Jackson to have a cut again- and this time I searched out a new groomer. When I went to see her she was astonished at what a poor haircuts my fur babies had- so uneven everywhere etc. Anyway, good news! Finally someone who knows what a hav should look like in a puppy cut! And actually it will take another haircut to get it even better. Next time I am bringing my "Sierra bangs" pictures with me- she actually did a great job with the faces, but I would like a bit more face showing and she is open to seeing your method! And the coat on both dogs was unbelievably soft, and shiney! I am going to ask her what she uses for shampoo and conditioner.
Oh yes, by the way, the cuts were less expensive to boot!!!dance:
A happy ending! I hope she doesn't move away!
Lynn


----------



## Suuske747

Hey Lynn!
Such good news!!!

I guess it demonstrates again how valuable it is to have a good groomer!!

I am looking forward to seeing pictures!!

Give your 2 boys a big hug!

take care,
Suzanne


----------



## LOLAsMama

suzanne, your Sierra is gorgeous! i wonder if my lil Lola will look like her when she's all grown up!


----------



## Maxmom

Same here, LOLAsMama! I'm taking pictures of Sierra to Max's groomer. I think/hope he will look like Sierra when he comes home!

Suzanne, you're a good sport to allow all of us "copycats"!


----------



## Suuske747

Maxmom said:


> Same here, LOLAsMama! I'm taking pictures of Sierra to Max's groomer. I think/hope he will look like Sierra when he comes home!
> 
> Suzanne, you're a good sport to allow all of us "copycats"!


It's an honour 

Do post pictures when Max returns from the groomer!!!


----------



## ls-indy

*How do you get them to hold still????*

I'm thinking of trying the bangs on Daisy, but she just get so excited that I'm afraid to get the scissors around her face & eyes. Do you get soeone to hold their heads still???


----------



## Suuske747

When Sierra was still a pup, she was quite an "ants in the pants"!
So I did it when she was falling asleep or actually sleeping.....
Holding her head only made her move more...

Now I just hold the fur under her chin when she moves to much, wanting to lick the scissors....


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Suzanne
You have another admirer. I have printed off pics of Sierra and have them taped to the inside of my pantry door. I've been editing Saydee's bangs in my own feeble attempt to look like the beautiful Sierra's bangs. Next trip to the groomer I'm bringing Sierra's pics so she can see exactly how I'd like the cut to look. You do such a wonderful job creating a cute "puppylike" frame for the eyes, and still preserving the gorgeous Havanese length. Thanks so much for sharing all your tips!


----------



## Suuske747

Maya, 
You're welcome!
you make me blush! 
I am glad I've been able to inspire another Hav-lover!
It makes me proud to give you guys a good option between a puppy-cut and a full length style.... With a Sierra Style cut you can have both! It's easy to maintain and it looks really impressive to have the wealthy fur 

I'd love to see some pictures of Saydee!
thank you, 
Suzanne



SaydeeMomma said:


> Suzanne
> You have another admirer. I have printed off pics of Sierra and have them taped to the inside of my pantry door. I've been editing Saydee's bangs in my own feeble attempt to look like the beautiful Sierra's bangs. Next trip to the groomer I'm bringing Sierra's pics so she can see exactly how I'd like the cut to look. You do such a wonderful job creating a cute "puppylike" frame for the eyes, and still preserving the gorgeous Havanese length. Thanks so much for sharing all your tips!


----------



## moxie

Suzanne,
I missed it, was there a video or just the tutorial in this thread? I am seriously considering clearing away the length on Moxie's head and face.
I know you said vertical, but do you cut the first bangs over the eyes horizontally?
I feel chicken, but do not want to trust the groomer. Do I part down the middle and cut vertically, angling toward legs/ears?


----------



## Suuske747

moxie said:


> Suzanne,
> I missed it, was there a video or just the tutorial in this thread? I am seriously considering clearing away the length on Moxie's head and face.
> I know you said vertical, but do you cut the first bangs over the eyes horizontally?
> I feel chicken, but do not want to trust the groomer. Do I part down the middle and cut vertically, angling toward legs/ears?


Hello Debra, 
No, you didn't miss it 
I am too chicken to create a video of it... You'd see how much I struggle with her, how much treats go down her throat the keep her somewhat still.....

In two weeks I going to give her another overall cut......
I'd really need a lot of persuasion to get enough courage to have it filmed.... Every time I give her a trim I hesitate.... you know, I am not a pro-groomer, and I don't want people to think I pretend I am by making a video.....

No I never cut it horizontally first...always vertical in different lengths to get the spikey effect...

Parting down the middle, and then cut vertically in spikes angling towards legs/ears, yes, that's what I do, of course, parting down the middle only works really well if the fur on top of the head lets itself part.... if it's extremely fluffy, it won't work that well, you'll have to then use your own judgement on how to adjust it....


----------



## Krimmyk

I am biting the bullet, Sully will have what I hope is the Sierra style bangs after his trip to the groomer today...pictures will be posted on my blog later today. You can also see pics of Sully all over there, including him as Hedgewick the owl from Harry Potter!


----------



## mintchip

Good luck Sully! 
I bet he will be adorable


----------



## Suuske747

Exciting!!!! *crossing fingers*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Suzanne, 

Thank you so much. I was not looking forward to the ponytail on the head, neither was my hubby. 

I am going to try to keep the hair like your precious Havanesse, when he gets enough hair. I am looking forward to my Christmas puppy.

Linda


----------



## Suuske747

Hey Linda,
Wow! that's still such a long wait!!
I'm glad I was able to give you an other option 
Enjoy the anticipation!!
grtz Suzanne


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## mintchip

they are ADORABLE!


----------



## Kathie

They are both so gorgeous! It is funny that I was just telling Dale this morning that I really wanted to cut Abby the Sierra-style bangs and would have to look up the thread and when I got on the forum - up it popped.......lol

Thanks so much for the tutorial and for sharing pix of Sierra and Baileys!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

They are ADORABLE! Thank you for bumping this thread!


----------



## Mraymo

They're both so beautiful. Is that last picture a recent one of Bailey? She seems to be holding her color.


----------



## BeverlyA

I see you are still finding time to do lots of grooming!
They look gorgeous!

Were you looking for a Havanese Forum Calendar?
I will trade you a calendar for another copy of the "Sierra Style Bangs" tutorial. I lost mine on my last computer!

Email your address to me and I will ship the calendar to you Suzanne. Beverly @binary.net


----------



## Suuske747

BeverlyA said:


> I see you are still finding time to do lots of grooming!
> They look gorgeous!
> 
> Were you looking for a Havanese Forum Calendar?
> I will trade you a calendar for another copy of the "Sierra Style Bangs" tutorial. I lost mine on my last computer!
> 
> Email your address to me and I will ship the calendar to you Suzanne. Beverly @binary.net


Haha, I wish....those pics are from before March. a few weeks ago, Sierra's fur touched ground! So instead of having a nap when Julien took a nap, I took the sparce time and groomed her in fast mode... so not exactly perfect, but it looked better....I cut her extra short, so that it can grow again for a while 

I'll look for some recent pics!

I've mailed you! *smiles*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I still love this haircut for Sierra! Now, that Dexter has short hair on the top, I am going to see if I can trim it as it grows into your Sierra Stying Bangs! Your Havs are so pretty! Thank you so much for sharing all your haircuting secrets with us.


----------



## TnTWalter

OMG I am still trying and FAILING to do Sierra style bangs....UGH.

Some day. That plus the tear stains and I'm about to just shave the poor Winston. :Cry:


----------



## Suuske747

Testing


----------



## Sheri

I think Sierra looks great. I like the kind-of-scruffy look on our havs when they are cut shorter. Did you use just scissors? I doubt I would have been able to get done while your little Julien was sleeping. You ARE fast!


----------



## pjewel

Sierra is always gorgeous, as is Baileys.


----------



## TnTWalter

Winston is a mess and my kids are older...I'm impressed you can do what you do!!

I just don't understand how you cut vertical...I am a visual learner I guess...sigh....and layers...I understand the concept but not the implementation...I seriously need lessons...do you think a groomer would let me watch? Of course I wouldn't know if they were following your instructions.

You are an :angel: for sharing your tips.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Trish, 

This is Vertical 

I
I
I
I
I
I
I

Point the scissors down with tip down and cut. This was the way I trimmed Dexter's legs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Do you tend to trim up her bangs while she is sleeping due to safety reasons or she just won't stay still? 

Is her "bang shelf" lower on the bridge of the nose? 

As always...........................she looks beautiful!


----------



## TnTWalter

LOL....I know difference between horiz and vert but for some reason it didn't make sense to me ... when you cut the hair you cut the hair but you guys are saying instead of grabbing the hair with your hands and cutting across, grab a section that's going down and cut that way.....I think I get it....

I think I was doing it wrong....I was laying the hair between my fingers kindof horizontal.

anyone care to explain the little tuft of hair on the bridge if you will...that holds the other hair back??? Thanks....


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Now, if you are talking about the "bang shelf"......comb up the bangs to the length you want the bangs to be, I would hold the bangs between my fingers and then when you are cutting....with the scissor points down, snip 3 or 4 snips in different areas, then evaluate and try again. This is what I am understanding....

I was talking about trimming legs with combing the hair out to the side (sticking out) and then with scissor points down, cut. Start out with small amount of hair being cut, then comb down and comb out another area of hair and repeat.

Am I explaining this right????


----------



## Metchosin

Suzanne, this is just perfect info!!! Thanks so much. I have been doing the straight across thing and I still can't see any eyes or expression. This is just what I've wanted to learn. I do need to buy some better scissors, though. Luckily there's a dog show coming up here in a couple of weeks. I think I can find some there. But, I'll also check at my favorite pet store today, too.


----------



## lanabanana

I'm going to post and revive this thread because Baxter is going for his first grooming on Wed and I spent an hour looking for good pics and instructions to bring to the groomer. I just love all the examples in this one. I hope no one minds!


----------



## krandall

Nope! That's what it's there for!


----------



## Metchosin

I printed off the pictures and showed them to my groomer so when Tucker goes for his professional grooming every 2 or 3 months Corinne can see what I like. 
The pictures are a great help! Glad you revived this one!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have always loved this look and I have tried for years to tweak the trimming here and there. I think the goal is to only cut a few hairs at one time and be very particular about which hair to cut. I am still tweaking the bangs with Jack.


----------



## Suuske747

That's looking good Linda!! Excellent Job done!
Indeed the key is patience and take it bit by bit, like a real sculptor!


----------



## Thumper

It looks great!

Hi Suzanne!! :grouphug: how does if feel to have Sierra be the hav-grooming supermodel of the world??  Sierra's bangs are probably shown in groomer shops all over the world..

Hope all is well with you and yours,
Kara


----------



## Suuske747

Thumper said:


> It looks great!
> 
> Hi Suzanne!! :grouphug: how does if feel to have Sierra be the hav-grooming supermodel of the world??  Sierra's bangs are probably shown in groomer shops all over the world..
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours,
> Kara


Hey Kara, it still gives me fuzzy warm feelings when I see it, when I get a private message asking me to mail the instructions enlarged, I am one proud hav' mom  hihihih!!
I just love it 

Thanks for your wishes, life is extremely busy, Julien is a very active toddler  work is exhausting but fun, and Sierra at the moment is having a hard time being on rest in the pen due to a torn ligament in her left hind leg..... we're letting it rest now while we save to be able to afford surgery.....Sierra is coping well not using the leg, but hating the pen, can't blame her!!!

:focus:

Hugs to you and your family and your sweet diva


----------



## pjewel

Suzanne, I can't believe Julien is over 2 1/2 already. I vividly remember waiting for his arrival. I'd love to see a photo of your little man, who should be in the middle of his terrible twos right about now.


----------



## krandall

Poor Sierra!!! Give her lots of hugs and well-wishes from all of us, and keep us posted on her recovery!


----------



## West End Girl

Very sorry to hear about Sierra's torn ligament. Is surgery the only option? Can they not "set-it" to immobilize it?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Please update us on Sierra! I hope she is doing well. I am loving this thread! Flynn


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have always like the look of messy bangs and I have attempted my best to achieve the bangs. Sometimes it takes several months to achieve the look you want.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We do need some more pictures of that pretty boy.


----------



## angiern2004

Yes, I know this is an old thread. 

First off, I want to say thanks for crating this tutorial. I love Sierra's bangs. 

Second off, I was wondering what kind of coat Sierra has. I took Trooper to the groomer today along with this tutorial, and it was an epic fail. Not because of the tutorial, but on the groomer's part. We keep his body short. I keep telling the groomer that I want his head hair to grow out, but she keeps cutting it anyways...into something I can only describe as the "90's wedge". So she cut spikey parts in the front, but shorrrrrt ones, and cut the rest of his head hair even though I told her not to. I can't figure out if it doesn't look the same because the rest of his head hair isn't as long as Sierra's, or if its the kind of coat Trooper has. I also wonder if its the texture that the shampoo and conditioner they use on him gives his hair. 

At any rate, I'm frustrated and disappointed, and trying to figure out what's off. 

Thanks.


----------



## Metchosin

I love the Sierra bangs, too! I also took the Sierra pictures to my groomer My dog has more of a silky coat as opposed to the dense curly coat. But, I think I've seen pictures of other dogs in this thread with Sierra-style bangs. I have my dog in a long coat, so I'm wondering if your groomer is trying to get Trooper to look 'balanced' so is cutting the head a bit shorter? I'd just keep taking the pictures in when you go for the next few cuts. Maybe it's a learning experience for her, too?
Sweet puppy face, by the way! How old is Trooper? Maybe if you post pictures of Troopers head someone will be able to help you figure it out???


----------



## angiern2004

Trooper is 14 months. That pic in my avatar was pre-8 weeks. 

Whenever I pick him up from the groomer, he's much more of a cottony puffball than when we bathe him here. I'm not sure what shampoo and conditioner they use. That's part of it. 

The other part is the groomer I'm sure. I don't care if SHE thinks long hair on his head looks unbalanced, when I tell her I want all of his head hair to grow out, that does not mean cut it!!! There are plenty of dogs like that here and they all look fine. And it's not just "a bit" shorter. It's SHORT and I want it long and grown out. I can understand if she just trimmed up the head a LITTLE just to round it out or whatever, but she full out cuts the hair. 

Maybe my pregnancy hormones have me irritated about it all. I just knew what I wanted and it didn't work out at all. And this is just that much longer I have to wait for his head hair to grow out long like I want it.


----------



## Metchosin

I hear you! When I groom my dog he is more curly and less fluffy than when he goes to the groomer. I think that's because she starts blow drying him right away and I let him drip dry for quite awhile. 
When I take Tucker to Mexico, I tell the groomer 'no cutting'.....I think they're afraid of me because they always say, 'we won't cut his hair'!! I just don't speak Spanish well enough to have that conversation.
Anyway, hopefully others will have suggestions. Our dogs do look sweet with the right haircut, but can definitely look odd with the wrong one...... in my case that's when *I've *gotten out the scissors!


----------



## dodrop82

Don't be too hard on the groomer....I was a groomer for years, and the directions for the Sierra style bangs makes absolutely no sense to me either...I have no idea what they are describing! VERY frustating!!!!! Must be some learning disability....


----------



## angiern2004

I don't think I'm being hard on the groomer. I didn't say anything to her anyways...I wanted to give myself time to look at it more and get used to it. 

How is being frustrated that she cut parts that I said "don't..." about being too hard on her?


----------



## moxie

Just do it yourself. Nick away at them a little bit at a time.


----------



## angiern2004

Lol, think I'm gonna start. So now I just have to wait til all his head hair grows out first...that'll give me time to read up, right?!?!

Lol


----------



## moxie

That is an awful feeling.


----------



## Bidik

Cora is sporting Sierra style for some time. Love to see his eyes and his energy after a good cut. 
My question is, do you cut the long eye lashes as well? I did not and now that his hair is shorter those eye lashes look odd.


----------



## dodrop82

Sorry...didn't mean to offend...just meant those directions are hard to understand....


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just snip a little here and little there.....never cut across. Cut down into the hair. My own style, but did do a lot of the snipping around the face. I tend to cut between the eyes very short. Jack's due is messy, but his is cut really short between the eyes now, like Dexter's eyes.


----------



## angiern2004

Bidik said:


> Cora is sporting Sierra style for some time. Love to see his eyes and his energy after a good cut.
> My question is, do you cut the long eye lashes as well? I did not and now that his hair is shorter those eye lashes look odd.


Do you have a close up pic you can post?


----------



## angiern2004

I took some pics of his 'do. I'll post them when I can get them uploaded to my computer. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yes, I cut the Eye Lashes, it takes lots of work to avoid them, they do grow back though.


----------



## Thumper

I really love this thread has been so useful over the years! 

Kara


----------



## Audogs

I'd love to see the how to pictures, but can't. I'm using the app for the iPad. Can anyone help?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Use your big computer at home. The pictures are on the first post of the thread.


----------



## BFrancs

Even though Vino is only 18 weeks, I’m thinking about doing the Sierra-Style on him. I’ve seen this thread about 2 years ago and I knew one day I would use it so I bookmark it. Thank you Suzanne and Sierra for sharing it! 

I have no grooming experience except for the basic trimming of paws. I just hope and pray when the time comes to cut his hair I do him some justice and not have him looking crazy. Right now his hair is too short (some morning he wakes up with a Mohawk, too cute). Plus, I’m going to TRY to do it myself to save money. 

I have a pair of straight and curved scissors. Do I need thinning or blending scissors? I’m thinking about getting thinning but not sure of the teeth size, 42, 44, 46, 48? Any suggestions or do I not need them?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I bought little cheapy thinning scissors from Sally's Hair Supply and they work great. A snip here and there especially when the hair is falling down in their face.


----------



## Suuske747

You're welcome!!

I never use thinning scissors, only straight ones.

I must admit that now I'm about to deliver my second human baby  having lots of pelvis issues all through the pregnancy, I haven't been able to stand for long...I've surrendered to a shaver.... I've shaved her down with ache in my heart...but I had to be realistic. ...for now her body is short....her face/ bangs are still the same...


----------



## Suuske747

I just saw 3 requests in my inbox for the jpegs ... ooops!! 
My laptop has about 3cm of dust on it ...as soon as I find time to dust it off, I'll mail them!


----------



## shimpli

Suuske747 said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> I never use thinning scissors, only straight ones.
> 
> I must admit that now I'm about to deliver my second human baby  having lots of pelvis issues all through the pregnancy, I haven't been able to stand for long...I've surrendered to a shaver.... I've shaved her down with ache in my heart...but I had to be realistic. ...for now her body is short....her face/ bangs are still the same...


Hope you have a beautiful delivery, Suzanne.


----------



## jabojenny

Good luck with the baby. I saw your Sierra bangs a while back and love them too, but Tim is a frizzy head so I don't think that style would suit him. Don't worry Sierra's hair will grow back quick, the last thing you need are a new baby and a matted dog!


----------



## BFrancs

Suuske747 said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> I never use thinning scissors, only straight ones.
> 
> I must admit that now I'm about to deliver my second human baby  having lots of pelvis issues all through the pregnancy, I haven't been able to stand for long...I've surrendered to a shaver.... I've shaved her down with ache in my heart...but I had to be realistic. ...for now her body is short....her face/ bangs are still the same...


Thx again...I will try it with the straight scissors.

Good Luck with the second baby!!!


----------



## Harleytoo

I know this is an old post, but I can't see any of the tutorial pictures from my home computer, laptop or tablet. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## TnTWalter

I'm pretty sure she removed them. I could never understand them. LOL.


----------



## BFrancs

Harleytoo said:


> I know this is an old post, but I can't see any of the tutorial pictures from my home computer, laptop or tablet. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


Do an Image Google search for Sierra style cut Havanese. the first picture is the one you looking for..


----------



## Harleytoo

Thanks Trish and Bett6.


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Hi! Does anyone know where to find the Sierra tutorial? I messed up Bowie's bangs quite sometime ago and think I'm ready to try again.


----------



## Bowie's Mom

LOL! Just saw that she took them down  
Any bang tips from the forum? Thanks!


----------



## ShamaMama

I have never taken the time to figure out pinterest, but if I wanted to, I'd start here . . .



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/366339750913737365/


----------



## Bowie's Mom

Thanks, that was exactly what I was doing when I received an email alert of your post! I just need some instructions...


----------



## Melissa Brill

*tutorial*



Suuske747 said:


> Hello all,
> I've been receiving so many positive responses to "Sierra's Style" and requests for video's on how to do it....
> Vids on that is a problem at the moment for several reasons....
> But I was able to creat a short 3 window tutorial on how I cut her bangs....
> I tried to make it really visual, I am not an artist but it should get the idea across.....
> If you want me to send it to you so you can enlarge the pictures for detail close ups, send me a pm with your mail address and I'll e-mail it to you....
> I really do hope it makes sense.....


Where is it posted?


----------



## Montgomery's Mommy

Hi, I am unable to load the pictures. Can you please send to me? Thank you.
Monty and Mia's mom


----------



## Bowie's Mom

I think the pictures have been taken down, not sure why, but it is an older thread. I know that Tux's Mom has a real talent with at home grooming. She has helped me out on a recent thread...


----------



## Sheri

The original poster took down her photos when the Forum was sold to the business that runs it now, I think it is Petguide, and Yungster, because she did not like where the Forum was headed with them.


----------



## Rascal's mom

I can't seem to open the attachments :| would love to see them.


----------



## Sheri

Rascal's mom said:


> I can't seem to open the attachments :| would love to see them.


See the explanation I posted just above yours.


----------

